# First try at strawberry wine....



## Twintrades (Mar 8, 2012)

Im making strawberry wine with 6 lbs berry's, There frozen right now and ill leave them in a mesh bag in my fermenter tonight to thaw. Tomorrow ill ad water and k-meta squish and let sit 12 hrs. Then add pectin enzyme and sit again. Take a reading and if alls well ad my yeast. 

Should i use a can of welches white grape with razberry to sweeten and as another site said ad vinosity ? 

should i use brown or white sugar if its needed ?

Is tannin needed ?


----------



## Julie (Mar 9, 2012)

Is this for a gallon batch? I would bump up the strawberries to 8 #'s and yes add tannin


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 9, 2012)

some one else said 8 lbs also but my $$ only supported enuf to buy 6 lbs at 3.99 lb ! 

Everything else looked good tho right ? would it hurt to add the welches grape juice concentrate ?


----------



## Julie (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes, everything looks pretty good and yes you could add the grape concentrate.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't think i would add the concentrate - unless that is the flavor you want.

Strawberries have a lot of water - takes a lot to get the flavor to come through.

Consider an F-Pac to help bring the strawberry flavor out.

I would cut them up - freeze them - when you have enough to make a 3 gallon batch - i would then proceed.

To be honest - making a 1 gallon batch is more work than it is worth. I did the same thing a few years ago - you end up with maybe 5 bottles. Those will be gone in a few days.


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 9, 2012)

Yea only thing is tho we dont know if were going to,like the wine. Think of this as a sample.
Id hate to make 3-5 gallons and find out were not fond of it and im out 50-75 bucks. 

Plus if the swmbo likes it then ill have good excuses for making more and differnt kinds.


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 9, 2012)

One more thing should i just add water to make 1 gallon total. The berries are puting out a lota water. Or should i just add 1 gallon of water thinking that the berries will need racking and most of that water will be lost with the process.

What should i do ??


----------



## russfink (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes to the tannin, NO to the brown sugar.

White grape concentrate will be your ticket for vinosity. Red grape concentrate often dominates more delicate fruit flavors.


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 9, 2012)

how much water should i add ??


----------



## russfink (Mar 9, 2012)

I make most of my batches adding water "to" something. Like adding water until volume is 6 gallons. I actually usually add a little extra water to make up for loss during racking, so I usually add water to 6.5 gallons for a 6 gallon batch.

However, with the displacement of the solid fruit which will be removed, this complicates your water estimate. In this case, I'd add one actual gallon of water. You'll be left with a little extra once you rack to secondary, but save this and let it ferment alongside. You'll add it back to the batch during racking off the lees.


----------



## Julie (Mar 9, 2012)

Ok, I understand why you want to try this as a one gallon batch, make sure you write everything down so if you like it you can replicate it. As stated above, red grape will shadow the strawberry flavor, but the white will not. Add 2 cans of Welch's white grape concentrate and the strawberries and then water to one gallon, this amont of water should not be be too much. If you can get away without adding any water this would be the best way.


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 9, 2012)

ok so i mushed my berries and added just under 1 gallon of water. And the can of juice concentrate. Now i let it sit a day.

How much tannin should i add to this ?? Also should i toss in 1 tsp of lemon juice ?


----------



## russfink (Mar 9, 2012)

1/8 tsp of tannin should sufficient, or whatever the instructions are on the jar, per gallon.

What is the ph of the must?


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 9, 2012)

You got me. This is free hand no directions or anything. I'm just winging it and hoping for the best !


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 9, 2012)

Here is a link to the other strawberry wine thread on here. I posted my recipe for strawberry and peach if it will help you.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f6/strawberry-wine-tips-suggestions-18328/#post176574


----------



## Julie (Mar 9, 2012)

Twintrades said:


> You got me. This is free hand no directions or anything. I'm just winging it and hoping for the best !



Get a titration kit, that will test your acid. They only cost about $10. Acid should be between .55% - .70%


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 9, 2012)

Should i add any nutrient or energizer ? Would it hurt to do so ?

Also could i just tie the bag shut or should it just float around in there? The top of the bag is to small to span the bucket top. (1 gallon bag for a 2 gallon bucket lol )

I cant wait to add the yeast tomorrow !

Btw which yeast should i use D47, ec1118 or red star montrachet ?? I wish i has Côte des Blancs but i dont i only have these three......

I was thinking the d-47. I want it to be as berry smelling/tasting as i can get it. 

last Can i pull the wine and kill the yeast at say 9-12% avb ? Or would i be better off leaving it till its dry ?


----------



## Julie (Mar 9, 2012)

yes tie the bag shut and yes add nutrient and energizer if you have it


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 9, 2012)

Well i do ! And i will add it. When should i add it now or wait till later right before the yeast ?


----------



## russfink (Mar 9, 2012)

Opinion: The titration measurement is not nearly as useful as ph. Those cheap TA kits are nearly impossibly to read accurately too. I personally just rely on my digital ph meter to get the must within proper range, and then adjust by taste once the wine has aged some. YMMV.

You want to add nitrogen-based nutrient, like DAP. No need for energizer, although it probably couldn't hurt if you have it.

I'd go with the D47, but the 1118 is hardier and might be better for a first try.

Ferment until dry. Just let it go. If you want lower alcohol, add less sugar to your next batch


----------



## Julie (Mar 9, 2012)

russfink said:


> Opinion: The titration measurement is not nearly as useful as ph. Those cheap TA kits are nearly impossibly to read accurately too. I personally just rely on my digital ph meter to get the must within proper range, and then adjust by taste once the wine has aged some. YMMV.........



Yes, that is true but when you are first starting out their isn't a thing wrong with using a titration kit. Most new winemakers are usually trying to come up with money for more carboys before buying a lot of testing equipment so a titration kit is more within their ballgame and reading the color change in the wine really isn't that difficult.


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 9, 2012)

Problem solved ..... I dont have either ! lol


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 9, 2012)

just wanted to say that the wine calc is a awsome tool !


----------



## olusteebus (Mar 10, 2012)

I got strawberries for 79 cents a pound at Aldi's yesterday. I got 5 pounds and two pounds of frozen peaches. Gonna try and make a gallon.


----------



## Auburn-Bob (Mar 10, 2012)

I am in the process of making my first strawberry batch. I made it from Smuckers preserves. I plan to bottle sometime this weekend.


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 10, 2012)

Well I pitched the yeast at 12 pm last nite. And now I defiantly have active fermentation. I have the fermentator just covered with a dish towel. Easyer to open and lets it breath. Smells great also ! 

So in 5 days I should squeeze and let the bag drain right? Then let everything settle for an hr or two and rack into jugs. I started out with 1 gallon of water but the berrys put out about 1 gallon them selfs ! So I have closer to 2 gallons. I'm trying to get more berrys but it would be about 2 more days. So my wine might be a little weaker than I'd like. But it should still taste like strawberrys right ?

Or should I just ferment one gallon and use the second to just top off the first after racking ?


----------



## russfink (Mar 10, 2012)

i like to stir the must and force liquid through the fruit bag, which also has the added benefit of forcing gas out of the bag. with a pulpy fruit like strawberry this will make for longer clearing time, but to the ultimate benefit of the wine.

do you have a hydrometer? that'll tell you when to move it to the secondary.


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 10, 2012)

Yea i have one whats the target sg to move it ??

I started at 1.082 ( Dont berrys throw off more sugar as they get extracted ?)


----------



## olusteebus (Mar 10, 2012)

Would it be ok to supplement my stawberris with jam. I have 5 pounds for one gallon


----------



## russfink (Mar 10, 2012)

1.082 is fine for an OG. You might get a little more sugar out of the berries by maceration over the course of primary fermentation. But that's pretty much where your gravity should be.

I move my must to the secondary around 1.040-1.030. It's usually around 4-5 days in.


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 11, 2012)

My berries are not nearly as red as they used to be. And the straining bag is now holing only about 2 cups of pulp. Weird how the berries can get squished down to that. lol

Ill take a reading tonight to see where im at. It sure foams up alot and when i play with the bag of pulp. Really nice smell to it as well.


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 11, 2012)

Well i didnt wait im down to 1.060 right now ill rack tomorrow after work. Ill have to make a trip to the brew shop. I dont have enuf bungs/airlocks......


----------



## midmoboy (Mar 11, 2012)

Strawberry is my favorite to make. Quick to the bottle and to drink. I just use frozen berries and no juice. just a touch of tannin. sugar feed it till it wont ferment any longer and add sugar to taste. I use only white sugar.


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 11, 2012)

so how long from pitching to drinking ??

How long should it age ? O know as long as i can stand it. Id like to try it and if its good ill make a 5 gallon car boy worth.


----------



## Julie (Mar 11, 2012)

If you are going to rack at 1.060, try and take as much of the yeast that is laying on the bottom as possible. The reason is not to have a stuck fermentation.


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 11, 2012)

No I'm not planning on racking at 1.060. What I meant was at the rate this is going I'll rack tomorrow an it might be at 1.040-.030 I wouldn't rack till at least 1.040 with 1.030 or less being ideal. It's going so good I don't want to mess anything up.


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 12, 2012)

well I just checked and im at 1.000........... Guess ill take the berry's out 

Tomorrow ill rack into a secondary. Then let it sit for a month. Then sorbate, k-metea and a week later back sweeten with an f-pac.


----------



## russfink (Mar 13, 2012)

That's a pretty brisk fermentation!


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 13, 2012)

Yea tell me about it. I couldent belive it either. Guess the d 47 really liked this batch ! You can deff taste the alcohol and Btw with a little sugar syrup it was way better than the carlos rossi blush ! Even with the yeast aftertaste lol. i cant wait to try it bottled. This one might be a keeper ill make it into a 5 gallon batch once straw berrys get into season.


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 24, 2012)

Yea i sampled some lastnight. I had to rack to get the 1/4+ less out. 

Dry its even good, a little sharp but good. I sweetened some a little and was that even better. Man with a little age im seeing this being great !

Again when the berrys are in season im doing a 5 gallon batch !


----------



## Auburn-Bob (Mar 24, 2012)

I just bottled my strawberry jam wine today. It tasted pretty good. I added a few ml of glycerin to each bottle for body, and a few ml of sugar syrup to produce a little bit of carbonation.


----------



## Turock (Mar 25, 2012)

Twintrades----Just a little trade secret here. D47 is my least fav. culture for strawberry. It delivers a very tamped down taste to strawberry wine. Does a fabulous job on color,tho. You'd be surprised how much better it will taste if you use a different culture especially for fruit or strawberry.


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 25, 2012)

Yea it was that or ec1118. I just tryed that one. What would you use cote de blanc ? Thats what im planning on useing with the 5 gallon batch later. Unless theres somthing better.


----------



## Auburn-Bob (Mar 25, 2012)

Here is a look at one of my bottles of strawberry jam wine. As usual, my gallon made exactly 5 of the 750 ml bottles. The homemade label is crude, but it gets the job done.


----------



## Turock (Mar 26, 2012)

I see nothing wrong with that label. Looks great.

I've never used Cotes de Blanc on strawberry so can't give an opinion on it. Our fav. culture is Montrachet but many people don't like it because it produces a lot of H2S and is a huge foamer. But it has a nice fruity flavor and is very good on strawberry.


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 26, 2012)

Ok I'll give that one a try next time.


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 26, 2012)

Btw i like the label simple. Not a big fan of fancy labels


----------



## Turock (Mar 26, 2012)

Let me know how you like the Montrachet!!


----------



## Twintrades (Apr 1, 2012)

What yeast would you use on a jam wine ?? Montrachet or ????


----------



## Turock (Apr 2, 2012)

For flavor on fruit wines, you can never go wrong with Montrachet.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 2, 2012)

I like to use Lalvin 71B-1122 for my fruit and sweeter wines.

I also like to use Lalvin D47 for my dry whites - Chardonel - turns out real nice.


----------

